# Gerissene Kanten !



## The_real_Guru (1. Juni 2002)

Ich möchte auf eine Formebene den Filter "Gerissene Kanten" anwenden, aber so, dass der Hintergrund (also der Teil, der abgerissen wird) grau ist.

Wenn ich also als Hintergrundfarbe einen Grauton einstelle, dann funktioniert  der Filter gar nicht. Wenn ich weiß als Hintergrund einstelle, dann klappt es, doch dann passt es ja nicht mehr in mein Bild, da dieses einen grauen Hintergrund hat...

Was mache ich falsch bzw. wie bekomme ich es hin, dass der Hintergrund der Formebene grau ist und nicht weiß ?

Guru


----------



## The_real_Guru (1. Juni 2002)

weiß hier niemand einen Rat ?
...ist recht dringend ...

Danke im Vorraus

Guru


----------



## cocoon (1. Juni 2002)

Also bei mir klappt's einwandfrei:
- neue Ebene: 50% Grau
- schwarzen Strich drauf
- Vordergrundfarbe: Schwarz, Hintergrundfarbe: 50% Grau
- Filter: Gerissenen Kanten

//edit: Edit!  (Ein zweiter Post für'n Zusatzkommentar ist doch unnötig..  )


----------



## The_real_Guru (1. Juni 2002)

hab´s auch hinbekommen ... hab mich nur ein wenig blöd angestellt !

Trotzdem Danke !!!

Guru


----------



## The_real_Guru (2. Juni 2002)

ich habe mich scheinbar doch zu früh gefreut ... irgendwie hat es zweimal geklappt, doch dann hat es mit der selben Vorgehensweise nicht mehr geklappt 

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung geben, wie er das macht ... ich bräuchte übrigens ein rotes Rechteck auf grauem Hintergrund und eben mit eingerissenen Kanten ...

Danke vielmals !!!

Guru

*EDIT: Habe gerade nochmals ein wenig experimentiert und herausgefunden, dass es irgendwas mit der Farbe des Objekts zutun hat. Mit einigen Farben klappt es ohne Probleme und mit anderen wieder gar nicht ... hat jemand eine Idee ?*


----------



## cocoon (2. Juni 2002)

Jo, mit Rot und Grau ist's wirklich etwas problematisch. Vielleicht kannst Du's erst mit 'ner anderen Farbe machen und anschliessend einfärben..


----------

